# الماتلاب خطوة بخطوة



## احمد بن حنبل (24 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف المرسلين
نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم

أود أن أنبه أن معد هذه الدورة و المادة العلمية هو : م/ أحمد عفيفى المشرف بقسم الميكاترونكس 

و ذلك من خلال  دورة الماتلاب خطوة بخطوة

و اقتصر جهدى على تنسيق المادة و تحويلها لصيغة pdf بهدف عمل كتابًا مرجعيًا عربيًا للماتلاب

أسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ينفعنا بما علمنا و يجزى من ساهم فى هذه المادة خير الجزاء .


و إليكم الملف الأول ( العمليات الأساسية )

و سيتم رفع الملفات تباعًا إن شاء الله


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (24 يوليو 2008)

الملف الثانى ( المصفوفات )


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل مجهود طيب

سؤال أليس من الأنسب نقلها لقسم الميكاترونكس

تحياتي


----------



## وليد مشيمش (24 يوليو 2008)

اريد كتاب فى الميكانيكا البنزين لو تكرمتم ارسلو لى


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مولانــا الإمـــام


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرًا

بالنسبة لقسم الميكاترونكس فقد عقدت به الدورة بالفعل

أيضًا أحببت أن أطرح الموضوع بقسم الهندسة الكهربية

إليكم الملف الثالث ( الأعداد المركبة )


----------



## sas_kik (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (26 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرًا و نفعنا الله و إياكم

إليكم الملف الرابع (M-file)


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يوليو 2008)

نتابع معك

بالتوفيق


----------



## Eman altaee (27 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## طالبي (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرًا و نفعنا الله و إياك


----------



## mostafabakry (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بن حنبل (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرًا

إليكم الملف الخامس (plotting)


----------



## طاقة (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير أخ أحمد .....


----------



## عادل ثابت فتوح (29 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر ليك بجد الملفات اكتر من ممتازه لك جزيل الشكر ........ جزاك الله كل خير بجد الف شكر مره تانيه


----------



## طارق المنفى (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخ ابن حنبل
وندعوا الله أن يوفقك...........


----------



## أبو مرزوق (30 يوليو 2008)

شكراً على المجهود المميز


----------



## رسالة هندسة (30 يوليو 2008)

بجد الف شكر ع الملفات جداااااا ربنا يكرمك يا رب ع المجهود الجااامد دا


----------



## دحدوووح (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور
عمل رائع


----------



## القادم الغريب (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة من الاعضاء المميزين جدا شكلاا لكم


----------



## جمال كحيلة (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصعب علاء الدين (17 أغسطس 2008)

:75::75::75::75:بارك الله فيك وأدخلني وإياك الجنة 

وزادك وزادني علما
شكراً:75:


----------



## B2000 (18 أغسطس 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل مجهود طيب
> 
> سؤال أليس من الأنسب نقلها لقسم الميكاترونكس
> 
> تحياتي



و لماذا يتم نقلها لقسم الميكاترونيكس


----------



## تامر سعيد (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل محمد بيومي (19 أغسطس 2008)

رحم الله اما منا احمد بن حنبل وجعلك من خير من يقتدي به وجزاك عنا خير الجزاءواعظم اجر صاحب هذة المادة العلمية


----------



## المهندس السعيد (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الملفات الأكثر من رائعة


----------



## المهندس السعيد (19 أغسطس 2008)

أخي أحمد بن حنبل لو سمحت أحتاج لأوامر المتلاب الخاصة بالكونترول ضروري وبأسع وقت 

وشكرا لك على مجهوداتك الرائعة


----------



## شيخ المشايخ (13 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكورين جداً على هذه المعلومات الطيبة*​


----------



## غريب2009 (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكم اخى الكريم


----------



## امير محمود (13 مايو 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا .


----------



## بلبل العراق (14 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الله يحفظك يااخونا العزيز وبارك الله عزوجل فيك


----------



## عماد الوايلي (14 مايو 2009)

_مشكووووووووووور اخوي .............موضووعك جد رائــــــــــــــع واستفدت منه........جزاك الله خير....................تقبل مروووري._​


----------



## محمد_ العزاوي (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكاتب الهندسي (30 مايو 2009)

أشكرك يا أخي....بارك الله فيك...وتاب الله على صاحب هذا العلم وناقله.....أشكرك بعنف


----------



## أبوالسعود99 (22 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر اخى العزيز 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م ابو دوسر (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير ع العمل الجميل و المبدع .. و الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الشرح الوافي


----------



## 3la2 sameer (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهود


----------



## إبن جبير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً لك يا أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedelazab (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى 
نفع الله به


----------



## mostafa khaled (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا فضيلة الامام


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن AAS (23 يوليو 2011)

مجهود عظيم يستحق الشكر


----------



## RONIN_IQ (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

